# Harsh Realm



## Winters_Sorrow (May 11, 2006)

This was a (very) short-lived TV series created by X-Files scribe, Chris Carter.

The basic premise was that an ex-military man called Lt Hobbes volunteered to try out this military training VR programme and got trapped in it.
So basically, the Matix then?

I haven't seen it and would ordinarily run a mile from stuff like this, but I'm trying to be more open-minded after finding the wonderful Firefly series which sounded pap too.

Has anyone here seen it, or know someone how did. I'm looking at you good ol' boys across the pond because I doubt it ever even got aired over here.


----------



## Niolani (May 12, 2006)

It was aired for a few episodes late at night in australia. I thought it was good and it wasn't really like the matrix at all. It was an exact replica of the real world and there was a soilder called Santiago who got into it and controlled it, coming and going at will. The usa army picked other soldiers to go in and try to capture him but none of them could and they got trapped inside while their bodies stayed in comas in some holding area and their families were oblivious to what had truly happened to them. Samantha Mathis played Hobbes fiance or wife who wouldn't belive the lie told to her and kept looking. It was quite good I thought but I haven't heard anything about it since Win pulled it off back around 1998.


----------



## Tsujigiri (May 14, 2006)

I have seen 9 episodes which I believe are all they ever made. The series is powerfully filmed with a quasi apocylaptic feel to it. There are gnostic overtones dripping from the storyline like cream from a cops doughnut, and overall it's a damn enjoyable series.

The premise is basically that Hobbes and a load of other GI's are sent to assasinate General Santiago, who has somehow taken control of a VR world that exists as a world within a world. There are several crossovers with the matrix, but essentially this series focuses on a quite understanded gnostic paradigm of 'As above so below'.

There is a particular point where Hobbes mother is dying and you suddenly understand that the link between the two worlds is more esoteric than scientific, or maybe the two are essentially the same thing.

Anyway, I'd recommend getting your hands on this series if you can. It's well made, the actors are all first class and both the episodic storylines and series storyarc are gripping.


----------

